

Zuckerberg loses 2 Billion - akg
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-zuckerberg-facebook-wealth-falls-20120521,0,4701080.story

======
rudiger
I can't wait until next week, when these daily articles about Facebook's
market capitalization and Mr. Zuckerberg's net worth go away.

